# Real estate site plans



## katerolla (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi. I'm a real estate photographer who offers floor plans as a service as well but been asked more and more to offer site plans as well.  I use magic plan for the floor plans but can't find anything for the site plans, any ideas


----------



## Patrice (Feb 11, 2014)

If you mean a site plan to illustrate the placement of the house and other improvements within the bounds of the lot then a rudimentary cad drawing program would work. Be careful on how you go about stating any dimensions of the lot boundaries or of any distances between them and the improvements, that starts to infringe on the responsibilities of land surveyors and the their local professional association might start legal proceedings.


----------



## KmH (Feb 11, 2014)

Yep, use an architectural CAD program.


----------

